# photo cards, fall 2010. honest opinion appreciated



## WimFoto (Sep 8, 2010)

hi all,

if you can spare the time please check out my blog where i posted my latest catalog for fall 2010.
wimfotocards.blogspot.com

here one sample;








thank you


----------



## WimFoto (Oct 5, 2010)

over a 100 views and no comments?


----------

